# Stockist Of Eciggies Products



## Oupa (12/11/13)

Please note that Vapour Mountain is a Cape Town agent for eCiggies.co.za . We stock virtually all eCiggies hardware as well as their Liqua range of eliquids. Email us at info@vapourmountain.co.za to place your order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alawhie (26/11/13)

Thanx 4 the great service and product. Samsung bat works perfectly with my svd uncle Ben

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (17/1/14)

@Oupa i see ecigies has PT3 coils do you have stock of them ?


----------



## Oupa (17/1/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> @Oupa i see ecigies has PT3 coils do you have stock of them ?


 
Should have stock by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (17/1/14)

sweet will order then


----------

